# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting December 3rd in Dallas



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

A DFW Aquatic Plant Club meeting will be held on December 3rd at the home of Chuck Branch (cmbranch13) in Dallas. The meeting will be from 1-3 p.m. No topic has been set for this meeting so suggestions are welcome. The annual membership is $20 due in Jan but each quarter is prorated, please contact CrownMan for details. You may pay your dues and join at the meeting. The plant swap will be held at the end of the meeting and is limited to DFW-APC members. Please bring drinks or a snack to share. Also be sure to sign in when you arrive as the numbered signature sheet will be used to award door prizes..

DFW-APC members will receive an email with meeting details. For others wishing to attend please send a PM request to Crownman or bsboust via dfwfishbox or dfwapc for the address.


Brad Boustead (bsboust) 
Secretary: DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, chuck has some nice tanks.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have sent out the meeting notice email with an attached map on where to park in Chuck's gated community. Please PM me with your email address if you did not receive the info. If you are not a member but want to attend, club rules only allow club members to participate in the door prizes and plant swap at the end of the meeting. Dues are $20 a year and can be paid for 2017 at this meeting or at the first meeting in 2017.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'll have some crypts , and rotala to swap. just got home from swapping and got the email.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

Does anyone have any extra Ramshorn snails they could share? I had some that had up to 1/2 inch shells, but an over population of assassins wiped them out. I think I have the assassins in check now and will bring some to share.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have plenty! How many would you like? I will also be bringing a few _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'Red' and _C. willisii_.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

does any body have any use for some albino bristle nose pleco's 2-6 inches. can bring a few of those. also will bring some crypts, some steam plants - rotala and golden nes. 

I'm looking for blayxa jap.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Michael. I will take as many as you want to catch. They are a good thing to have around, right?

In addition to the assassin snails, I will bring some jungle val and some Echinodorus 'Vesuvius'. I have had the Vesuvius for a couple of months. The leaves look alright and are growing some, but I can't get it to root and it keeps floating to the surface. Maybe somebody else will have better luck with it.

I will probably find a few other odds and ends to bring.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

with the weather and rain is this still happening. I'm coming rain or shine. my Subaru AWD(All wheel drive) will be put to good use.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Chuck, thanks so much for hosting! My friend Chris had a family event, so we had to leave a little early. Your tanks are beautiful, and you really do have an example of almost every kind of filter.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for hosting chuck. get ready for next year this club going places.


----------



## LilDicken (Aug 27, 2016)

*Thanks for hosting, Chuck. All of your tanks are beautiful!! *


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Chuck. Great tanks and a great presentation. I learned a few things and I may set up a small tank with a Matten filter soon. 

It was good to see everybody again.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for hosting Chuck and I may try a mattenfilter myself


----------



## Jraculya (Apr 21, 2016)

Chuck, thank you for hosting. You have some sweet tanks!


----------



## Jraculya (Apr 21, 2016)

Chuck, can you PM me your email?


----------

